

First it was Ninja, Rockstar and Badass... now Chuck Norris - BIackSwan
http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/22203/chuck-norris-developer-ayuda-media-systems

======
Starmie
Do people not know this? Or just not care?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_norris#Political_views>

------
mindcrime
I think "Samurai" and "Pirate" had their day as well. I think I'm going to
start advertising for Ronin Developers.

No, better yet, "Herbert West" Developers, or "Great Old One" developers
(although that might just attract COBOL developers), or C'thulu Developers.

~~~
smparkes
Then people will start advertising for Toshirô Mifune Developers.

